# Sunday Field Shoot



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Wish I could go


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

shakyshot said:


> Wish I could go


:chicken01:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm signed up but never shot field before, just thought I would give it a try. I hope someone there will show me how it's all done


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bigjono.....the Field guys are great. I have shot with them a couple of times and they are really good to walk you through the whole process.

You will have a great time. I have no idea why Field is not more popular in Ontario. I hope to shoot a little bit more this year.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks JD


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No trouble. Have a blast!!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

DXTCLUE said:


> :chicken01:


Nope.Gotta work

I'm the first guy to admit he's gonna get his but kicked!

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like fun Dave, but I am going for the 3D tourney @ York. Cheers


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Work ? 3D ? You guys got to stop speaking in a foreign language. :dontknow:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

3D at YCB is always good and I really want to go but I promised myself I would try field this year.
Was thinking of looking at the OAA field champs too but low numbers in my class have put me off.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I think field is way more fun then shooting foam deer. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will tell you tomorrow


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

3D---------------------Field
1 Arrow per target---4 Per target
Usually 40 Targets--28 Targets
40+ arrows-----------112+ arrows
Unmarked-------------Marked

Seems pretty clear to me which one is cooler ................... Kidding!
I have shot 3d once and while I did well I don't think its a fun as field, but that's just my take on it. To each their own 
Should be a fun day tomorrow!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

112 arrows


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wait, wait, wait.....let's not start bashing 3D!

Everyone has their fav......and none is better than another....just different.

I relly enjoy shooting all different diciplins.........and getting to know the great people who frequent them!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not bashing 3D at all, I made sure I said I was kidding:wink:
I actually enjoyed myself shooting my first 3D last year and hope to shoot it more.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Great shoot guys, really enjoyed it thanks.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterday was my first field shoot ever and it was definitely a blast. I will admit I am a "3D girl" :wink: but will try anything once. Lots of new challenges presented themselves, people were awesome, course was great, weather couldn't have been any better and the whole day was a blast.

After trying it, I can say that 3D and Field are both fun and present their own challenges. Being that judging distance is one of my weaknesses, 3D forces me to work on that throughout the season. I am surprised that more people don't try both, but I know that lack of places to shoot is a huge factor. I am hoping that with more interest, that will change soon.

I am going to try to get out to more Field shoots, but I will never hang up my "3D girl" hat :smile:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Now i've got over the urge to cut my own wrists, which lasted for most of the round yesterday, I can't wait to try it again in June. Met some 3D shooting friends there from Halton, they looked like they all had fun too.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

x-quizit... glad you had a good time yesterday. It was fun to be your "teacher" and tour guide. I really enjoy taking newbies out. It was also sweet that you schooled your hubby... hehehehe.. He will be gunning for you next time.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Araz2114 as a teacher...imagin that!

Maybe he could teach me more about this whole field archery thing!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

It was a good shoot. It was fun shooting 28 different targets. :thumbs_up


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much araz2114. Couldn't have asked for a much better teacher!!!!!! As for schooling the hubby, that is my constant goal and it feels great when I get the chance :wink:
Thanks again for all your help, encouragement and for making the day so much fun and ever so slightly dirty :lol:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Jason, anytime you want to shoot field I am in. Giving you the help you want for it would be my pleasure. x-quizit said it well on Sunday... "this isn't as complicated as people have made it out to be" Come out and shoot it and you will get an better understanding of it. Now if x-quizit wants to school hubby all the time I am sure I can help with that. Just let me know and we can work on it.

See everyone at Lambton-Kent in a couple weeks.

Chris


----------

